# Shooting the Bunny/Birdie Target



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you saw the title....how do you shoot it?:wink:

What pin/yardage mark do you use?

I have shot it many different ways with many different settings and no they don't carry over from bow to bow and setup to setup for me. I have seen many a point thrown away on this target......

Haven't I TCR1


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

speaking of throwing away tips.....is it better to use inserts or glue ins. To me it would make sense to use inserts if one were to be damaged.

Sorry to hyjack.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you saw the title....how do you shoot it?:wink:
> 
> What pin/yardage mark do you use?
> 
> ...



Lately,
I sight in for the top target face.

The bottom ones gives me trouble (too tall).
I'm lazy, and I try to aim off.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

How do you shoot the bunny?

First, by the RULES...you MUST shoot it either TOP TO BOTTOM IN ORDER, or BOTTOM TO TOP IN ORDER..>ONE arrow in each target face. Shooters on the LEFT stake shoot a vertical colum on the LEFT, those on the right shoot a vertical column on the right. 
BY RULE...it does NOT matter if the first person up shoots on the OUTSIDE vertical column or the 2nd one over. This should be agreed upon within the group which archer is shooting which column. The FIRST SHOOTERS up do NOT have to take the OUTSIDE column!

So, now....site setting is VERY INDIVIDUAL, due to the vast differences in PEEP HEIGHT setting and DISTANCE from the PEEP to your scope or Site PIN!

That is why the computer programs want to know these two variables, and the more accurate you get these measurements, the more accurate your bunny settings are! But for a pin shooter to stand here and tell you to use the 30 yard pin at 20 feet...that is FOR HIM and might NOT work for you!

I had a friend years ago that used the "Milan Ellott anchor"...that is he anchored on his COLLAR BONE...and he shot the 20 footer for.......49 yards!


Now, FOR ME>>>>>and probably only FOR ME>>>>>in all these years, I can shoot the 35, 30, and 25 footer with the SAME site mark; but if I use that for 20 feet...I WILL shoot a four low almost identity line! So, I have to shoot my 20 footer for 19 yards....

The best thing IMHO, is to SHOOT THE BUNNIES IN....to CROSS CHECK your site tape...cuz it sometimes only takes 1/16" mis-measurement of the peep height to CENTER of arrow at full draw or the peep distance to the scope LENS or PIN to throw off those bunnies....OR a BAD setting in the matrix for the 20, 30 or 60/65 setting..

I've ALWAYS shot them in anyways...cuz I can't remember how many times I've shot 19 or less on BUNNIES......I got 2nd place in the 1977 Great Lakes Sectionals, losing by TWO PONTS...and it was a direct result of:

Day 1: Bunny #1: 19, Bunny #2: 20
Day 2: Bunny #1: 18, Bunny #2: 19

I got CARELESS and as you can see....I lost by TWO...and missed FOUR POINTS on the bunnies! They are NOT GIMMES, folks.

PAY ATTENTION to them.

field14


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

OnTarget give great marks on their sight card for those nice easy close ones.:wink: If you have plugged in the right information.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Sorry,but what is a bunny.Are there any other target names I should know.
Any pics.:embara:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

heavy dart said:


> Sorry,but what is a bunny.Are there any other target names I show know.
> Any pics.:embara:


What's he do?.......nibble your bum?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

heavy dart said:


> Sorry,but what is a bunny.Are there any other target names I show know.
> Any pics.:embara:


Field archery has a target
where a vertical column of 20 cm target faces (total of 4)
are placed on the straw bale.

Like Field14 says,
the rules say you shoot one arrow per target face
and start top to bottom
or go bottom to top.

Each target face has a specific shooting distance stake.

35 ft shooting stake
30 ft shooting stake
25 ft shooting stake
20 ft shooting stake.

To make matters even more interesting,
at my home range,
we set this target on a down slope,
so each shooting stake (as you get closer)
also drops in elevation.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> What's he do?.......nibble your bum?


Beats me,but I will volunteer to be the resident dummy.
One of the local clubs is building a field course this winter,and I need to know this stuff if I plan to shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

heavy dart said:


> Sorry,but what is a bunny.Are there any other target names I should know.
> Any pics.:embara:


It is the close target...some call it the birdie target. I learned it as the bunny so that is what I call it.

The distances shot during a field round are 35-30-25-20ft....

during the hunter round all four are shot at 11 yds....


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Equating to a slightly different cut depending on the angle.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

heavy dart said:


> Beats me,but I will volunteer to be the resident dummy.
> One of the local clubs is building a field course this winter,and I need to know this stuff if I plan to shoot.


sorry I was quoting Monty Python again. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Lately,
> I sight in for the top target face.
> 
> The bottom ones gives me trouble (too tall).
> I'm lazy, and I try to aim off.


I shoot bottom to top....for me it is easier to shoot the top one last then the bottom one last...I am short 

I also aim off but not because I am lazy....I figured out that I shot it better this way when I played with shooting BHFS a few years ago. 

However it changes how I have to shoot it depending on my arrow combination and speed. I started the year shooting it with my 20yd mark when I was shooting ACC's and CT Whitetails...this has worked for a long time for me...my bow was only shooting in the 260 fps range....however when I changed to CT McKinney II's this summer holly cow that didn't come close to working.... :doh: I ended up shooting it for 14-15 yds because I was shooting 271 fps....I can only imagine what I have to shoot it for now that I changed to Nitrous cams and my bow is about 13-14 fps faster.


----------



## hoyt2281 (Oct 15, 2007)

bunny or birdie targets are small targets that are shot in the field round. they're small and at close distances usually 35 to 20 feet going down in increments of 5. They're hard to shoot becuase of the distance to the target and the size especially after you've just shot a 50+ yard target (trust me) 

As far as sight markings mine (for freestyle) are about the 18-20 yard pin not sure exactly what markings 'cuz I don't have them by me but it's around the 20 yard pins and then the 20 is about a 23 marking but like field 14 said it's really what YOUR sights do


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Thanks NB.I've seen those,but I didn't know how they where shot.
What is a "fan"and do you shoot the same target?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Guess everyone calls em something different... I've always called the 35' walk-up the Birdie and the 11 yard Hunter target the Bunny...:wink:

On the birdie I always shoot the bottom to top... angle is better


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is the close target...some call it the birdie target. I learned it as the bunny so that is what I call it.
> 
> The distances shot during a field round are 35-30-25-20ft....
> 
> during the hunter round all four are shot at 11 yds....


:thumbs_up

I've got many questions.Should I ask them or am I going to drive everyone nuts?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

heavy dart said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> I've got many questions.Should I ask them or am I going to drive everyone nuts?



you can't get the answer if you don't ask :wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

heavy dart said:


> Thanks NB.I've seen those,but I didn't know how they where shot.
> What is a "fan"and do you shoot the same target?


Some of the targets have four shooting stakes
all at the same distance.

The idea is to shoot 1 arrow from stake #1,
and then shoot the 2nd arrow from stake #2, etc.

Sometimes, the stakes are a little diabolical,
and a stake may force you to shoot between two trees up close.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> Some of the targets have four shooting stakes
> all at the same distance.
> 
> The idea is to shoot 1 arrow from stake #1,
> ...


Or at the SW Sectional this year, Stakes 1 & 2 shot the right side bale and Stake 3 & 4 shot the left side bale because frm 3 & 4 you couldn't even see the right side bale.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Ok
What does this mean?
"Equating to a slightly different cut depending on the angle."
What is a fan?
How many different targets are there?
What range of distances can I expect?


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you saw the title....how do you shoot it?:wink:
> 
> What pin/yardage mark do you use?
> 
> ...


If you want 20's better get marks for each distance. If you want 17's like OBT just get ONE and wing it.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Actually it's probably better if I just lurk,and ask questions when I have a better understanding.
I sure am happy the forum is is here though.:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> If you want 20's better get marks for each distance. If you want 17's like OBT just get ONE and wing it.


Not true...I actually haven't not shot a 20 since I figured out how to shoot it without moving my sight. Usually 4X's also.....

BHFS guys have to "wing it"....:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not true...I actually haven't not shot a 20 since I figured out how to shoot it without moving my sight. Usually 4X's also.....
> 
> BHFS guys have to "wing it"....:wink:


BHFS... There are ways to set you pins so that you NEVER have to hold off paper to shoot any target...:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm probably one of few recurve shooters and maybe the only Barebow Recurve shooter who will be posting on this board. Field archery is my first love and this is my new home on the computer.

As for the bunnies (BH that's what I was told to call them back in the 1960s), they take a variety of approaches for recurve shooters.

Traditional types mostly claim to shoot "instinctively" and a 16 is considered a decent score. That doesn't mean there aren't a few out there who can do better. A longbow shooter who goes by "Redbow" on the net scored a 20 in a major field tourney a couple years ago. It can be done.

Olympic recurve shooters face the same challange/problem most compounders deal with. Do they pick one range and sight setting, like maybe 10 yards, and aim off from there...or come up with a setting for each close distance? I've met folks who do both.

Now for Barebow, the string walkers probably have a crawl for each distance. I am a face walker and when I started getting serious about field I switched to a very high, three fingers under anchor to get the arrow point closer to the bunnies. Then, I shoot from bottom to top and have to hold on the target under the one I want to hit. My hardest is obviously the bottom as I have to hold on an estimated spot somewhere under the target itself.

The challenge of field never ends. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

heavy dart said:


> Actually it's probably better if I just lurk,and ask questions when I have a better understanding.
> I sure am happy the forum is is here though.:tongue:



If you don't know ask and ye shall be told.:wink:

There is a lot more to be told about field and this forum will be put to some good use.

I am not a know it all and have shot field most of my archery shooting years.

So hang on for the shooting of your life as shooting field will help you in all aspects of archery.:wink: AC


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

heavy dart said:


> Sorry,but what is a bunny.Are there any other target names I should know.
> Any pics.:embara:


We got one for the 50 yarder on the field round, but I can't print it here.


Rhymes with "itty" Fitty...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> BHFS... There are ways to set you pins so that you NEVER have to hold off paper to shoot any target...:wink:


We need to talk:wink:

Gonna setup an S4 for BHFS this year.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I set my site at twenty yards and hold off but I never have to hold out of the five.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> We need to talk:wink:
> 
> Gonna setup an S4 for BHFS this year.


I agree, Wonisi is setting up the pantera w/ fixed pin....this could be useful.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

heavy dart said:


> Ok
> What does this mean?
> "Equating to a slightly different cut depending on the angle."
> What is a fan?
> ...


1. The set up of a particular target be it above or below level will have a different yardage that it should be shot at based on the distance to the target and the angle of deflection from level regardless of above or below. The amount of distance removed from the acual yardage is called the cut.

2. A fan is a target where the shooter shoots 4 arrows from from 4 different stakes arranged perpendicular to the direction of the target. Walk ups are target where the stakes are set in increments as you approach the target.

3. 14 different ranges. But the course can be easy or extremely difficult depending on how the terrain is used when setting up the course. Ranges go from 20ft to 80 yds.


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

ask away, I will be.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Birdies and Bunnies,

I shoot them from the bottom up, too hard to shoot 20 feet on the ground.

I do hate the birdie.

Arrow


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's a photo album tour through the first unit of our field course. The bunny is target #3. I thought some pictures might be helpful for those who haven't been through a course yet.

http://www.floodcitybowmen.com/Nite%20Owl%20Album/nite%20owl_album.htm

A couple things to note:

Pictures were taken in the early spring - someone had just gone around and hung up spots so they could end the cabin fever. Spots on the Bunny, for example, are not official in the pictures.

Target #1 on our course is not part of an official field round - it is used only for our night time Nite Owl league. There is no 17 yard target on an official field course.

To spice up the Nite Owl league on target #5, we shoot 2 arrows at 55 yards from a platform and 2 from 60 on the ground. In an official field round, all 4 shots are from 60 yards.

The Bunny and 45 walkups are fanned, rather than in a straight line to the target. I understand this was done according to old PSAA rules - from the 1950s & 60s. I haven't found anything in current rules saying the walkups must be straight, although other ranges I've shot are straight.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh! And the original question!

I move my sight for the Bunny. I have a hard time aiming off - my focus seems to always go to center. The settings vary with each setup - if I change anything, my settings for the Bunny will change. This past year I was shooting ACCs and used 19, 21, 24, & 29 yards.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

PA Deer Chaser said:


> Here's a photo album tour through the first unit of our field course. The bunny is target #3. I thought some pictures might be helpful for those who haven't been through a course yet.
> 
> http://www.floodcitybowmen.com/Nite%20Owl%20Album/nite%20owl_album.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics.
I studied the targets,read the comments,and did experience some anxiety thinking about shooting this course.
How would this be rated as far as difficulty?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> We need to talk:wink:
> 
> Gonna setup an S4 for BHFS this year.


I believe you have the number for the Javi Hot Line...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> I believe you have the number for the Javi Hot Line...:wink:


LOL...of course I do :wink:

1-800-ASK-Javi


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

PA Deer Chaser said:


> Here's a photo album tour through the first unit of our field course. The bunny is target #3. I thought some pictures might be helpful for those who haven't been through a course yet.
> 
> http://www.floodcitybowmen.com/Nite%20Owl%20Album/nite%20owl_album.htm
> 
> ...


"Fanning" the BUNNY isn't a problem, since each shooter has their OWN target faces...AND only ONE arrow is in EACH of the four faces...

HOWEVER...FANNING a WAKUP...is NOT FAIR, and can be EXPENSIVE...due to the angles the arrows will be hitting into the target! You can CAUSE kissouts of good shots, and TONS of arrow damage...especially these days when people are shooting X's and 5's on nearly ALL of the walkemups....I would, if it was on our course...get those "walkemups" into a STRAIGHT LINE towards the target...to cut down potential kissouts (not fair) AND more importantly the ARROW DAMAGE...and ACC is not cheap, an ACE is even MORE expensive...and we have people using X-10's and COST is extreme....it is NOT RIGHT, IMHO to set the courses up that increase the potential of ARROW DAMAGE!

That is why a LOT OF FANS have gone to TWO targets...2 for the left hand stakes, and two arrows for the right hand stakes...it cuts DAMAGE AND it cuts some on the Kissouts from hitting someone else's arrow. SOME ranges are even going to FOUR faces on the fans! Some have gone to TWO targets from 40 thru 50 yards too!

field14


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

heavy dart said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> I studied the targets,read the comments,and did experience some anxiety thinking about shooting this course.
> How would this be rated as far as difficulty?


The pictures make the long targets look worse (smaller) than they actually are. I'd say our course is maybe medium difficulty, judging from the others I've shot. Every target has its challenges, none are a gimmie, but that's what makes it fun!

Everyone has a little bit of anxiety the first time through, especially if they haven't shot these kinds of distances. The key is to be prepared. If you have something like our practice range in the first pic, work your way back from up close in 5 yard increments until you get back to 80 yards. Take your time. You don't have to do it in one day. Moving back 5 yards is hardly a change (psychologically) from wherever you were just shooting, so you can ease yourself into it that way. The only way to get over the anxiety is by doing it, of course, but it fades quickly, and you'll wish you'd started shooting long distances sooner. There's nothing quite like it.

I can tell you I shot a bow for 22 years before getting into target archery. I'd never shot more than 40 yards until 2003. If an old dog like me can learn new tricks, anyone can!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

field14 said:


> How do you shoot the bunny?
> 
> First, by the RULES...you MUST shoot it either TOP TO BOTTOM IN ORDER, or BOTTOM TO TOP IN ORDER..>ONE arrow in each target face. Shooters on the LEFT stake shoot a vertical colum on the LEFT, those on the right shoot a vertical column on the right.
> BY RULE...it does NOT matter if the first person up shoots on the OUTSIDE vertical column or the 2nd one over. This should be agreed upon within the group which archer is shooting which column. The FIRST SHOOTERS up do NOT have to take the OUTSIDE column!
> ...


nice job ... how about some pic of targets for this , and others that have "quad" faces, it will help those that have never shot. i can follow this only because i have shot it a few times..... maybe i can find a pic and post it.

amended : our club has a shoot in 2 weeks i will take pics of the bunny/fans/multiple faced lanes and repost.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> We need to talk:wink:
> 
> Gonna setup an S4 for BHFS this year.


so help me tooooooo. !


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

heavy dart said:


> Ok
> What does this mean?
> "Equating to a slightly different cut depending on the angle."
> What is a fan?
> ...


ill post some pics in a week, (the 28th) , our club has a field round shceduled...


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

PA Deer Chaser said:


> The pictures make the long targets look worse (smaller) than they actually are. I'd say our course is maybe medium difficulty, judging from the others I've shot. Every target has its challenges, none are a gimmie, but that's what makes it fun!
> 
> Everyone has a little bit of anxiety the first time through, especially if they haven't shot these kinds of distances. The key is to be prepared. If you have something like our practice range in the first pic, work your way back from up close in 5 yard increments until you get back to 80 yards. Take your time. You don't have to do it in one day. Moving back 5 yards is hardly a change (psychologically) from wherever you were just shooting, so you can ease yourself into it that way. The only way to get over the anxiety is by doing it, of course, but it fades quickly, and you'll wish you'd started shooting long distances sooner. There's nothing quite like it.
> 
> I can tell you I shot a bow for 22 years before getting into target archery. I'd never shot more than 40 yards until 2003. If an old dog like me can learn new tricks, anyone can!


Medium difficulty.Hmmm.Now I've gone from anxiety to a cold sweat.
Just kidding.Thankfully I do shoot FITA distance during the summer,but the targets are bigger,the field is flat and I understand the terminology.
I'm looking forward to shooting my first field round this spring.
I will try not to be afraid.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ill post some pics in a week, (the 28th) , our club has a field round shceduled...


That would be great.Thanks.


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait to find a field this Spring. I too have anxiety now...


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Bunny Target Picture*

Here's a picture of the "bunny" target as folks are scoring it. There are four columns of four targets. Each archer shoots one column, one target at a time at each of the distances (35,30,25,20 feet in Field). Hope the picture helps for those who haven't shot this!


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Bunny Pic 2*

Another shot of the "bunny target" butt.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Long Hunter Shot*

Here's a picture of an archer shooting a longer shot in a "Hunter round". Note the different target. The 10 (ooops - it's a 5) is white and everything else is dark.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Animal Round Pic*

Finally, there is also an "animal round", where archers shoot at 2D animals. The rules are quite different for an animal round. Check them out, if interested, at the NFAA site. We seldom have animal rounds in Mass except for championship weekend shoots.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rudeman said:


> Here's a picture of an archer shooting a longer shot in a "Hunter round". Note the different target. The 10 is white and everything else is dark.


You mean the *FIVE (5) is the white dot*....NOT the "10". The arrows score 5 for the "white dot" (hunter face), "4" for an area between the dot and the next ring (on the target but NOT visible to the shooter), and "3" for the outer ring.

There are FOUR shots per target, maximum score of 20 points per target. X-rings for tie-breakers of "X-pot shoots" (side bets). 28 targets per round, 560 total points possible.

field14


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, my mistake. I've been practicing for a FITA 600 indoor so I have "10" on the brain.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

rudeman said:


> Yes, my mistake. I've been practicing for a FITA 600 indoor so I have "10" on the brain.


Great pics!

What are you folks using for target butts there? I can't tell...


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

It seems to me that BH's original question was about the actual longer sight settings that people use to shoot the various bunny shots.

That varies mainly with the peep sight height above the arrow which changes the first intersection of the arrow and line of sight.

I shoot a fairly high peep. But in any event, since I acquired AA and just run my settings on a calibration scale, I do not pay attention to the relation to other settings in yards.

Back when I had to shoot in all the distances in five yard increments and divide for the one yard setting calibrations on the machinists scale, I shot the bunny for 15-15-18-23, the best I can remember. Mad cow has set in though.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

FS560 said:


> It seems to me that BH's original question was about the actual longer sight settings that people use to shoot the various bunny shots.
> 
> That varies mainly with the peep sight height above the arrow which changes the first intersection of the arrow and line of sight.
> 
> ...


I can relate to the mad cow...

This years field setup...

35 ft = 13.7 yds
33 ft = 15.3 yds
30 ft = 17.3 yds
25 ft = 21.7 yds
20 ft = 27.7 yds


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

heavy dart said:


> One of the local clubs is building a field course this winter,and I need to know this stuff if I plan to shoot.


For those of you who don't know anything about Field, but wish you did 
... and for those who know just enough to get by, and wish you knew more
... I recommend that you go to the SOURCE!

NFAA has the full regulations on their web site: www.fieldarchery.com 

Click on the link for "Documents" and download the Constitution and By-laws.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> LOL...of course I do :wink:
> 
> 1-800-ASK-Javi


I'm hoping the result of that call will be a how to thread appearing here:tongue:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I shoot from the bottom up. I can't really hold off since I have a TrueSpot lense. I annoy everyone and set my sight for each shot off my OnTarget chart.

BTW..  The winner of BHFS at Nationals this year shot with his pins at 20,30,40,50, 60 and knew how to use his 40 and 60 to shoot his 80. Yes, Javi's method works..but it's not the only way.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> I shoot from the bottom up. I can't really hold off since I have a TrueSpot lense. I annoy everyone and set my sight for each shot off my OnTarget chart.
> 
> BTW..  The winner of BHFS at Nationals this year shot with his pins at 20,30,40,50, 60 and knew how to use his 40 and 60 to shoot his 80. Yes, Javi's method works..but it's not the only way.


Actually I teach both the hold off with odd pin settings and the std 20-30-40-50-60 with gapping... Both work but with gapping you usually have to hold off paper for the 70 thru 80 yard shots...

BTW I can't lay claim to either method as mine... I didn't develop either


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is the close target...some call it the birdie target. I learned it as the bunny so that is what I call it.
> 
> The distances shot during a field round are 35-30-25-20ft....
> 
> during the hunter round all four are shot at 11 yds....


I believe the field version of the short target - 35f walk up is the birdie. the hunter version 11y all at one stake is the bunny.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Birdie*

I shoot the targets bottom to top when I am below the target shooting uphill and top to bottom if I am working downhill to the target - that keeps my arm parallel to the horizion on most shots. Most times the birdie is flat, so I shoot bottom up on those so I don't feel like I am shooting at my shoes at 20f. 

As far as what yardage - I think mine was like 15, 15, 22, 26 last year - but I shoot those marks in until they are perfect and use my clicks not my yards tape, for some reason the programs are always wrong for me on the birdie/bunny.

When I shot BHFS, I shot a 25y pin as my closest and I shot the birdie with that pin mid 3-ring mid 4-ring bottom of the X and dead on for my 35f, 30f, 25f, and 20f marks.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> I shoot from the bottom up. I can't really hold off since I have a TrueSpot lense. I annoy everyone and set my sight for each shot off my OnTarget chart.
> 
> BTW..  The winner of BHFS at Nationals this year shot with his pins at 20,30,40,50, 60 and knew how to use his 40 and 60 to shoot his 80. Yes, Javi's method works..but it's not the only way.


Yeah - Matt may not be doing that next year as he now knows a couple extra secret squirrel settings that may cause him to shoot odd gaps. When you drill like he did this year it hardly matters though, he was unstoppable! :darkbeer:


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

*IFAA "Bugs eyes"*

Just when we've got consensus....

Outside of the US shooting IFAA its four targets in a square!
They're shot in a Z pattern as follows
-Top left
-Top right
-Bottom left
-Bottom right

I'm a barebow compound shooter (stringwalking) and use one crawl for all distances 35-20ft.

In Australia, this target is known as the "Bugs eyes".

Field archery - the game on the International Stage.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> I'm hoping the result of that call will be a how to thread appearing here:tongue:


Not all teachers knowledge will be posted for grasshopper.:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Craig in Aus. said:


> Just when we've got consensus....
> 
> Outside of the US shooting IFAA its four targets in a square!
> They're shot in a Z pattern as follows
> ...


Craig,

I would prefer to shoot it the International way and stay on one piece of paper. Ranges put targets up to allow for wear & tear on the bale and you can end up with your verticle column not being very verticle or you can get a gap half way up in the column if the target faces are spaced apart. As a fellow barebow shooter that messes with my aiming point on the target below.

Dave


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*My Method*

20 yard pin shooting targets top to bottom

35' and 30': pin just below spot at 6 o'clock

25': bottom of spot at 6 o'clock

20': pin directly on X ring


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you saw the title....how do you shoot it?:wink:
> 
> What pin/yardage mark do you use?
> 
> ...


You are going to think I'm crazy but when I shoot the "Bunny or Rat" target I shoot it on 15yd setting for all.
First of all this is only good when you are shooting 265-280fps.
Sight in on 30 footer with 15 yd setting......dead center
From this reading you will get these results.

20ft will go just out if you don't aim at 12 o'clock jarlicker
25 ft dead on
30ft dead on
35ft will hit in spot 12 o'clock X well in
I have done this for years and all the guys that have shot with me will tell you so because it is always a topic of conversation when they notice I never move my sight on these.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

XQuest said:


> You are going to think I'm crazy but when I shoot the "Bunny or Rat" target I shoot it on 15yd setting for all.
> First of all this is only good when you are shooting 265-280fps.
> Sight in on 30 footer with 15 yd setting......dead center
> From this reading you will get these results.
> ...


The rat...oh jezz now I have another term to remember :doh:

But actually I don't think you are crazy....that is EXACTLY how I shoot it. I used to shoot it similar to that with my 20 yd mark...but when I switched to McKinney II's last year my speed jumped and I was having trouble. I shot with Bob Petterson and after shooting a practice round if pulled me aside and told me to try the 15 yd mark....I haven't missed an X since.:wink: Knock on wood


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

*It's not just about distance*



heavy dart said:


> Ok
> What does this mean?
> "Equating to a slightly different cut depending on the angle."
> What is a fan?
> ...


I know this isn't exclusively about bunnies, but Heavy Dart asked a question that no one answered.

One thing for nubees to remember is that longer isn't necessarily more difficult. Certain target sizes are used within certain distance ranges. Targets get more difficult when they are used at their maximum distance. Hence, some feel that 30 yd, 50 yd, and 80 yd. are the toughest distances to shoot. I like to concentrate my practice sessions on 30 yd, 50 yd, and 60 yd. Why 60 and not 80 you ask? In an entire Field round you will only fling two arrows at the 80 yd target but you will throw 12 arrows at the 60 yd target. 

Here is a chart of the required shooting distances and target sizes for different NFAA rounds. Every 14 target range must include these presentations but they may be in any order and the terrain can have a dramatic effect on any target. Remember that typically a round is two 14 target ranges. At our State and Sectionals tournaments we typically shoot 28 Field targets and 14 Animal targets on Saturday, and 28 Hunter targets on Sunday.


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

*Correction above*

Sorry, you only shoot the 60 yd ten times in a Field Round.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I've always called it the "birdie" target and I shoot it from the bottom to the top while walking up. I couldn't tell you which yardage they are at as I just use a cut sheet I made for my CJ ANTS and I practice the target frequently and make sure I am sighted in. I have only dropped 1 point on a "birdie" in a competition, and that was in the pouring rain on the second day of a shoot and it wound up not mattering becuase the second day of shooting was canceled due to the weather. It seems that alot of people don't pay much attention to the birdie target because it is close and they think it will be easy, but if you don't practice it you will surely drop points on a target that should be easy if you just put a little time into practicing it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

We also shoot it in a Z pattern here in Canada as well, I use my 15yrd mark and shoot strait at the 35/30/25ft mark and just hold alittle high on the 20ft mark but still on the spot


----------

